# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Διατροφή - Φροντίδα >  Συνταγές για κοτοπουλάκια.

## Σιδέρης

Καλησπερα σας.Σε λιγες μαλλον θα παρω κοτοπουλακια θα ηθελα να μου πειτε μερικες συνταγες με υλικα που τα βρισκω ευκολα σε supermarket για να ταισω ωραια γευματα και θρεπτικα τα κοτοπουλακια μου.Θα παρακαλουσα να μην πειτε δυσκολα υλικα και να ειναι ευκολες οι συνταγες.Καλης σας μερα!

----------


## xarhs

εγω σου την ειπα σιδερη τη συνταγη μου , οτι διευκρινηση θες μπορω να σου το πω οποτε θες.

----------

